# Sandy Creek Archery Club



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sandy Creek Archery Club will be holding a membership drive this Sunday April 1st @ 3pm at the Mauritz Scout Camp. The address is *4665 County Road 256, Ganado, Texas. *This is a shoot to help promote the sport of archery and for people to come out and have a good time with family and friends. Ganado is located 35 miles east of Victoria off of Highway 59 for those of you not sure where it is. If anybody has any questions just reply to thread or shoot me a PM and I will try to answer any and all questions.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd like to find out more about the club. I hunt in Ganado.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

srry about that txjustin havent been on here for a while. I just posted a new thread with a little bit more info. The shoot is located at the Mauritz Scout Camp north of Ganado. pm me and i will answer any questions you have


----------

